# T5 Lighting with a Center Brace/Acrylic tank?



## TortoiseGeek (Dec 18, 2006)

Good afternoon, all --

I've searched through the various forum topics but haven't been able to find anything specific that would help me answer this question:

Can you run T5 HO lights over a center brace? And what if this is an acrylic aquarium with acrylic center bracing?

I am planning to purchase a 50 Gallon Tall acrylic aquarium; dimensions are 36" long by 18" wide by 17" deep. Tank has a black frame and a black acrylic center brace that is not removable.

I would like to light this tank for plants using a single 36-inch-long Nova Extreme HO Light fixture (2 bulbs, 39W total). Thus, the light will run over the center brace. Would doing this damage the center brace? Would it damage the light?

This would be a planted freshwater tank, not a reef or a SW tank, so metal halides and all that would be definitely overkill.

Thanks for any pointers anyone might be able to provide.


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

I run my 2x96 watt PC fixture over a plastic center brace with no problems whatsoever. I can't imagine your bulbs being hotter, or acrylic being that vulnerable to heat.


----------



## Heavy G (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a 72 gallon acrylic with the center brace. I am using a Nova Extreme T5 HO 4 X 54 and don't have a problem with the center brace. I do have two covers over the holes that need to be turned over every couple of days.


----------

